

Angry Class-Warfare Email Being Passed Around Wall Street  - jadence
http://www.businessinsider.com/angry-class-warfare-email-being-passed-around-wall-street-2010-4

======
nfnaaron
"Well now the market crapped out, & even though it has come back somewhat, the
government and the average Joes are still looking for a scapegoat. God knows
there has to be one for everything. Well, here we are. ... We aren't
dinosaurs. We are smarter and more vicious than that, and we are going to
survive. The question is, now that Obama & his administration are making Joe
Mainstreet our food supply…will he? and will they?"

I'm a little confused here. Is he saying they're blameless, but they're going
to fuck us anyway? Or is he saying they're not blameless and the fucking will
continue uninterrupted?

------
jhaglund
I hope it's fake and the circulating of it amongst Wall Street is for lolz.

That they think their gratuities and luxury car purchases mean more to an
economy than fast food and Honda purchases, perhaps explains why their
industry melted.

